# Anyone using reverse UGF?



## CallMeJoe (Dec 1, 2005)

I have been running a 55 gal freshwater w/ UGF on powerheads for years and am considering going reverse flow (tired of the periodic deep gravel syphon to get out the gunk from the plates). Has anyone here used a RUGF for any lenghth of time?


----------

